# Could see an influx of Snows into N MO and SE NE



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

They are looking at 50s the next few days, that should be enough to trigger a bunch to migrate as it is another 10 degrees warm further south.

But a cool down by this time next week. But back into the 50s around 1st week of March.

I bet this 2nd warm up will be full migration into MO/NE and leading flocks will be in S SD by then.


----------



## jim6897 (Aug 27, 2003)

Somebody is getting birdy. They cant get here fast enough


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

I just checked the national weather service and for where I hunt in southern SD its gonna be in the 40's this whole week with lows in the high to mid 20's and then highs in the low to mid 30's for the weekend with lows in the 20's. I would say most if not all of the snow left around should be gone with some sheet water so I would say that there could be some birds around in SD next week. Not huntable numbers but a couple with huntable numbers coming the first week of March. Thats just my guess.


----------



## dkcaller14 (Nov 29, 2006)

Ya, I can't wait. All of the snow melting off has caused the sidewalks of campus to turn into rivers  I can't wait to start bustin some birds


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

It would not surprise me one bit if a few showed up in SD this week, but wait a week and half, I bet huntable #s will be along the NE/SD border.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

talked to a guy from lincon NE, and he told me that they were killing snows all goose season, big bunch of them that never left. also ther still is 10 inches of snow in sodak, but melting fast, alot of ice also!


----------



## Scatterwood (Mar 15, 2004)

Not really sure where you saw ten inches of snow I drove boarder to boarder today and saw 4 inches in the fields at the most. Very patchy south of Brookings. TAKE 'EM


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Melting snow fast now in SE Nebraska, still ice on the waterholes.However,quite a bit of sheet water and water on top of the iced over ponds. On the down side,the weathermen are calling for a good storm this weekend. :evil: :******: Although,they have been wrong once or twice before. :lol: I'd be surprised if South Dakota sees huntable numbers of birds before mid-March. JMHO though and nothing more.

Alex


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Called a buddy south of Mitchell today and he said that there were patches of dirt starting to show up in the fields and he had a little bit of his lawn melted out. He said around an inch of snow in the fields there yet, might be gone tomorrow, I think I'm gonna hit the front wave right, I'm going to SoDak March 3rd.


----------



## orrghead16 (Dec 29, 2005)

Horker23 said:


> talked to a guy from lincon NE, and he told me that they were killing snows all goose season, big bunch of them that never left. also ther still is 10 inches of snow in sodak, but melting fast, alot of ice also!


There were quite a few here still in December and early Jan. Once winter came around, that changed. I haven't seen or heard a snow since then, and have done quite a bit of driving and hunting. Squaw went from 200K to 0. There are usually still a bunch there if the weather is even slightly higher than avg. IMO, snows got pretty far S this year.

No snows seen last two days In S NE. Have put on a few hundred miles driving both days. Still Will be a while. NE might see a few later this week. I would be suprised if there were more than a few snows in SD by the end of this week. Especially with this new storm they are calling for. It is either going to make or brake SDs or NEs season if enough snow hits. All depends on where.

Good Hunting,
PATRICK OLSON


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

Saturday morning will be our first dead Nebraska snow this year. :beer:


----------



## Gary Bottger (Nov 24, 2004)

Are you taking clients out satruday? Everyone should welcome our newest guide in Nebraska. Congrats Ty, hope it all works out.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

I just checked the national weather service site for Lincoln NE and then for south of Mitchell SD. Looks like Lincoln won't even get any snow, if its does it will be minimal and the following rain will take care of it quickly. Southern SD only has snow on Saturday night and Sunday there is a good chance, I can't see this storm doing a whole lot to disturb the migration. All I'm saying is game on for NE and SD shortly after.


----------



## whisker (Dec 5, 2005)

Go get em Ty. k: I'll see ya down there! :wink:


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

Yea this Saturday we got clients and have confidence they will shoot some birds.

Its just getting started though and its just going to keep on getting better and better.

Thanks for the kind words Gary and Whisker.

Ty Stromquist


----------



## tombuddy_90 (Aug 5, 2004)

how far north does everyone think huntable #s will be by this weekend, hoping to get out. have just a little amount of snow on the ground here in iowa, i am half way between omaha and sioux city. over a foot of ice on all lakes.


----------



## gonehun10 (Feb 18, 2007)

Planing a trip to St Joe , Mo this weekend any help with numbers and snow line would be great. 1000 miles is a long trip if it's to early.


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

Hey Good Luck Ty, and I sent ya a PM.


----------

